# [email protected] Performance Center 629 .44 Mag.



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Me and my brother went to see the film "Faster" starring the wrasslin' star, "The Rock" last night. It appeared to me he was using this weapon. I am wondering if this will have the "Dirty Harry" effect and sell some of these $1,000 behemoths. I must admit a fondness for the .44 spc., and respect the .44 mag as a hunting round. i will no doubt be forced to heft one next trip to the gunstore, but for now am wondering if y'all have any thoughts on this "novelty" item. Oh, and for you car guys he's driving what appears to be a Chevy SS 454 LS6. Could be a fake up I spose but some wild driving scenes. For gunplay and cars I give it two thumbs up! That's about it for the good stuff though X-addict Billy Bob Thornton plays a pretty good addicted "bad cop". :smt082
Regards,
Eli:smt1099
Product: Model 629


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually, I think a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull was used in this role. If you watch the trailer:

YouTube - Faster Official Trailer 2010 HD

until the 25 - 26 second mark and stop it, you'll see an excellent close-up of the weapon, with its distinctive Ruger hammer and cylinder release button (close-up below):










You can find out more about this weapon at Ruger's official website, here:

Ruger® Super Redhawk® Alaskan Double-Action Revolver Models

(Hover your cursor over the second model number to see the correct photo).


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Actually, I think a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull was used in this role. If you watch the trailer:
> 
> YouTube - Faster Official Trailer 2010 HD
> 
> ...


Dang you're good DJ. I forgot that big Ruger was out there!
Eli


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As I was re-reading your description of the car, I just realized both his handgun and his car were 454-powered.

Nice consistency, writers! :smt023


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> As I was re-reading your description of the car, I just realized both his handgun and his car were 454-powered.
> 
> Nice consistency, writers! :smt023


Now that is cool!
Eli :smt082


----------

